# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ενισχυτές >  >  FM 300W AMPLIFIER PALLET SD2932

## kanibalfase

Καλησπέρα.

Έχω αγοράσει αυτόν τον ενισχυτή και θα ήθελα να μάθω κάποια πραγματάκια διότι πρώτη φορα θα δουλέψω τόσο μεγάλο μηχάνημα.

1)Τι καλώδιο να χρησιμοποιήσω για μεταφορά σήματος εισόδου και εξόδου  :Confused1: 
2)Τι είναι το Bias Disable και τι συνδέουμε εκεί  :Confused1: 
3)Τι άλλο θα πρέπει να προσέξω πριν το βάλω σε λειτουργία  :Confused1: 

Ευχάριστο πολύ.

----------


## electron

1.Για το σημα εισοδου μπορεις να βάλεις το πιο λεπτό καλώδιο αντίστασης 50Ωμ που υπάρχει, εφόσον τοποθετηθεί στο ίδιο κουτί με την οδήγηση. Για την έξοδο και εφόσον η πλακέτα τοποθετηθεί κοντά ή κάτω από τπν κονέκτορα εξόδου, μπορείς πολύ απλα να χρησιμοποίησεις, κλώνο κοινού ηλεκτρολογικού καλωδίου διατομής 6mm.
2.Το bias έχει να κάνει με την πόλωση των gate του mosfet  και εφόσον εινιαι προρυθμισμένο από τον κατασκευαστή δεν το πειράζεις.
3. Πριν το βάλεις σε λειτουργία να προσέξεις αν η κεραία σου ειναι σωστα συντονισμένη στην επιθυμητή συχνότητα γιατί το εν λόγω μοσφετ δεν τα πάει καλά με τα πολλά στάσιμα.Επίσης φρόντισε για την καλή του ψύξη.

----------


## Dragonborn

Για την είσοδο μπορείς να βάλεις RG-174.

Για την έξοδο, το ιδανικό είναι να διαμορφώσεις το κουτί ώστε η πίστα εξόδου της πλακέτας να κολληθεί επάνω ακριβώς στο βύσμα και η πίστες γείωσης της πλακέτας σε κόσες που στερεώνονται στις βίδες συγκράτησης του βύσματος. Αν δεν μπορείς, ισχύει το 1 που έγραψε ο electron.

Α, για τις αρχικές δοκιμές ιδανικά θα χρησιμοποιήσεις dummy load, όχι κεραία.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> 2.Το bias έχει να κάνει με την πόλωση των gate του mosfet  και εφόσον εινιαι προρυθμισμένο από τον κατασκευαστή δεν το πειράζεις.



Να έχει άραγε κύκλωμα για την πόλωση το συγκεκριμένο? Ή να χρειάζεται εξωτερικό? Δεν την ξέρω την πλακέτα γι΄ αυτό ρωτάω.

----------


## savnik

Έχει κύκλωμα για την πόλωση.

----------

GiwrgosTH (16-07-14)

----------


## electron

Γιώργο αν προσέξεις την φωτογραφία της πλακέτας, έχει το τριμερ R1 το οποίο όπως φαίνεται αφορά την εν λόγο πόλωση.

----------

GiwrgosTH (16-07-14)

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Ναι το είδα καλύτερα στη φωτό του Νίκου, ξέρεις μου είχε τύχει να δω παρόμοια πλακέτα χωρίς κύκλωμα πόλωσης και είπα μήπως και αυτή δεν είχε και την πατούσε ο άνθρωπος!

----------


## kanibalfase

Ευχάριστο πολύ για τις απάντησης.

Σχετικά με το Bias Disable ρώτησα και τον πολίτη και μου έστειλε το εξής μήνυμα αλλα δεν κατάλαβα τίποτα.

Hello Sir,
Bias disable port connected to ground to protect the power mosfet if antenna not connected/match.
this feature needs swr protection circuits/directional coupler for example connected with relay or solid state relay.
Input power needs 3W to deliver 300W.
bias voltage for 100mA Idq around :
BLF278 : 2.7V
MRF151G : 2.8 - 3.1V
SD2932,SD2942 : 2.1V

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Εννοεί από όσα κατάλαβα πως είναι γειωμένη η πόλωση για προστασία και για να λειτουργήσει πρέπει να βγει κάποιο τζάμπερ?
Ή μήπως είναι σωστά και εκεί μπαίνει κάποια εξωτερική προστασία για στάσιμα που τη γειώνει?
Στείλε καμία πιο κοντινή φωτό με το disable να το δούμε, εκτός αν τη γνωρίζει κάποιος.
Από κάτω σου δίνει τις τάσεις πόλωσης για διαφορετικά τρανζίστορ.

----------


## electron

Κατ εμέ το πιο σωστό από πλευράς προστασίας έναντι στάσιμων, είναι το κύκλωμα προστασίας να κόβει την οδήγηση και όχι την πλακέτα του linear. Επίσης το κύκλωμα προστασίας πέρα από τα στάσιμα καλό είναι να ελέγχει και την θερμοκρασία του Mosfet.

----------


## savnik

> Ευχάριστο πολύ για τις απάντησης.
> 
> Σχετικά με το *Bias Disable* ρώτησα και τον πολίτη και μου έστειλε το εξής μήνυμα αλλα δεν κατάλαβα τίποτα.
> 
> Hello Sir,
> Bias disable port connected to ground to protect the power mosfet if antenna not connected/match.
> this feature needs swr protection circuits/directional coupler for example connected with relay or solid state relay.
> Input power needs 3W to deliver 300W.
> bias voltage for 100mA Idq around :
> ...



Το Bias Disable κόβει την τάση που πάει στο gate του FET με συνέπεια να μην βγάζει ισχύ στην έξοδο (μειώνεται η ενίσχυση του)

----------


## SRF

η δυνατότητα που παρέχει είναι σε περίπτωση που υπάρξει πρόβλημα και οι όποιες προστασίες ενεργοποιηθούν για κλείσιμο, να δίνουν και ένα σήμα ανοικτού συλλέκτη που θα γειώνει το κύκλωμα πολώσεως ώστε να φεύγει από την όποια γραμμική τάξη είναι ρυθμισμένο και να μπαίνει σε Γ τουλάχιστον! Τυπικά βέβαια πάει σε κόψιμο οδήγησης οπότε ούτε ως Γ δεν νοείται, αφού και να οδηγείται δεν θα βγάζει τίποτα στην έξοδο, αλλά θα "φάει" την ισχύ οδηγήσεως πάνω σε κάτι αντιστασούλες... οι οποίες βεβαίως θα "ψηθούν" και λίγο μετά θα καούν... ΑΝ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΡΟΦΟΔΟΤΕΙΤΕ ΑΠΟ ΙΣΧΥ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΙΣΟΔΟ ΤΟΥ...  και τότε θα πάει σε πλήρως απόλωτο στην είσοδο του ΦΕΤ και ότι θα γίνει... μετά θα είναι κάτι ως πυραυλικό... κλπ!!!

----------


## electron

> η δυνατότητα που παρέχει είναι σε περίπτωση που υπάρξει πρόβλημα και οι όποιες προστασίες ενεργοποιηθούν για κλείσιμο, να δίνουν και ένα σήμα ανοικτού συλλέκτη που θα γειώνει το κύκλωμα πολώσεως ώστε να φεύγει από την όποια γραμμική τάξη είναι ρυθμισμένο και να μπαίνει σε Γ τουλάχιστον! Τυπικά βέβαια πάει σε κόψιμο οδήγησης οπότε ούτε ως Γ δεν νοείται, αφού και να οδηγείται δεν θα βγάζει τίποτα στην έξοδο, αλλά θα "φάει" την ισχύ οδηγήσεως πάνω σε κάτι αντιστασούλες... οι οποίες βεβαίως θα "ψηθούν" και λίγο μετά θα καούν... ΑΝ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΡΟΦΟΔΟΤΕΙΤΕ ΑΠΟ ΙΣΧΥ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΙΣΟΔΟ ΤΟΥ...  και τότε θα πάει σε πλήρως απόλωτο στην είσοδο του ΦΕΤ και ότι θα γίνει... μετά θα είναι κάτι ως πυραυλικό... κλπ!!!



Γι αυτό και το όποιο κύκλωμα προστασίας θα πρέπει κατά προτίμηση να κόβει την οδήγηση.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Γι αυτό και το όποιο κύκλωμα προστασίας θα πρέπει κατά προτίμηση να κόβει την οδήγηση.



Καλή είναι και η προστασία που έχει το συγκεκριμένο να κόβει την πόλωση, για λόγους αυτοταλάντωσης, γιατί δεν ξέρεις πως θα συμπεριφερθεί αν δει μια Χ αντίσταση στην έξοδο.
Φυσικά μετά θα πρέπει να οδηγήσει και ένα ρελέ να κόβει και την τροφοδοσία του exciter και καθάρισε!
Αν και αφού θα φτάσει μέχρι εκεί μπορεί να κόβει όλη την τάση του linear μαζί με του exciter, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα  :Smile:

----------


## electron

Γιώργο εξαρτάται το πως ο φίλος μας θα υλοποιήσει το όλο μηχάνημα. Αν για παράδειγμα το linear βρίσκεται στο ίδιο κουτί με το pll και την οδηγό βαθμίδα, τότε στην περίπτωση αυτή, το κύκλωμα προστασίας αρκεί να κόψει την οδηγό βαθμίδα που θα βρίσκεται ανάμεσα σε pll και linear. Αν όχι τότε η φιλοσοφία σχεδίασης θα πρέπει να είναι διαφορετική. Αυτοταλάντωση πάντως έχω δει στην περίπτωση αντίστοιχης πλακέτας που είχε πέσει στα χέρια μου και οφειλόταν στο γεγονός ότι αυτός που την είχε και στην προσπάθεια του να την επισκευάσει, είχε τοποθετήσει μια βατική αντίσταση σύρματος παράλληλα στις 2 πύλες του μοσφετ. Προφανώς θεώρησε ότι η βατική αντίσταση δεν θα είχε πρόβλημα να καεί, όμως δεν υπολόγισε ότι θα έπρεπε στην θέση της να βάλει αντίσταση άνθρακος.
Αποτέλεσμα ήταν με αύξηση της ισχύος να εκτινάσσεται στο άπειρο η ισχύς και τα στάσιμα. Σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση ίσως η αυτόματη γείωση του bias όντως θα αποβεί σωτήρια, γιατί παρόλο που ο αυτοματισμός, έκοψε την οδήγηση, το mrf συνέχιζε την αέναη ιδιοταλάντωσή του. Και όλα αυτά για μια αντίσταση.

----------


## marder

> Το Bias Disable κόβει την τάση που πάει στο gate του FET με συνέπεια να μην βγάζει ισχύ στην έξοδο (μειώνεται η ενίσχυση του)





Θέλω να ρωτήσω αν είναι δυνατόν να μετρηθεί η τάση bias και με ποιό τρόπο ?

----------


## savnik

> Θέλω να ρωτήσω αν είναι δυνατόν να μετρηθεί η τάση bias και με ποιό τρόπο ?



Με ένα πολύμετρο.

----------


## marder

> Με ένα πολύμετρο.



Λογικό ακούγεται . Προφανώς χωρίς οδήγηση και με φορτίο στην έξοδο . Είναι όμως αυτός ο τρόπος ή υπάρχουν κάποια ιδιαίτερα σημεία που πρέπει να προσέξουμε?

----------


## sigmacom

Κανονικά, όταν ρυθμίζεις τα bias, μετράς τα ρεύματα ηρεμίας στα Drain. 
Το να μετρήσεις 0,8V στο Gate δε σου λέει απαραίτητα κάτι για την τάξη λειτουργίας του Mosfet, ούτε σου διασφαλίζει ότι θα έχεις balance μεταξύ τους.

----------


## kanibalfase

Παιδιά αν κατάλαβα καλά το Bais κόβει την τάση στην είσοδο του Mosfet.

Το Mosfet το πήρα ξεχωριστά από το υπόλοιπο κύκλωμα.

Λογικά θα πρέπει να ρυθμίσω το τριμερ εγώ.

Το Bias μου έχει 2 pad λογικά για να βάλω εξωτερικό κύκλωμα.

----------


## electron

Eφόσον το mosfet το αγόρασες χώρια θα πρέπει να προσέξεις με την ρύθμιση του bias και με οδηγό πάντα το datasheet του mosfet , γιατί τα θαυματουργά κατά τα λοιπά fet αυτής της κατηγορίας δεν συγχωρούν πολλά λάθη και η τιμή αγοράς τους <<τσιμπάει>>.

----------


## staurosv

mosfet  sd2932 και εγω το είχα πάρει και μόνο στους 99 έβγαζε 300 αναγκάστηκα να αλαλάξω τα καπλερ καλώδια για να το στρώσω σου λέει 2,1v θα μετρήσεις με το πολυμετρο στην είσοδο του mosfet..και το τρανζίστορ  βγάζει ισχύ και χωρίς τάση στο bias για αυτό τα παραπάνω περί προστασίας δεν επαρκουν

----------

